# Dubia Roaches alive after 1 MONTH in the post



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

I just had a redelivery from RoyalMail today which was dispatched on the 2nd December 2009 - with 100 small roaches inside, STILL ALIVE. Even with the weather being thrown at these little guys, I cannot believe even one is still going but as far as I can see only about 10% are dead!

Its a testament to how little we give this species ability to survive sometimes. The cold may even have helped as their metabolism will have slowed down so they didnt shed and barely ate!


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

awww youre going to have to keep them as pets. they dont deserve to die :lol2: they are little fighters


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Amazing...babies can withstand that and yet my adults refuse to breed sucessfully  (Managed 2.5 babies so far... .5 has something wrong with its legs so keeps falling on its back and cant get up!!)


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

2.5 babes?! humidity ok? temps ok? Babies in distress normally means they are having trouble shedding their exoskeleton... I still have several females die a week (that I can find before they get easten anyway) however once you colony settles down you should see less deaths.

How big is your colony?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Only about 40-50, havent checked ratio.
After I did a bit of digging I see the problem...They're probably too cold. 
They're kept under my bed next to the radiator...daytime temps go from 18-22 and humidity is 40-50 (Woke up at 5am the other day and checked...temp was 17, humidity was 75 :crazy
I'm not desperate to breed em, just would make a nice change for my phibs.

Oh well...either have to get em a heatmat or do without babies lol


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

i Bought some from yourself couple of months back... and now i have roughly about 50+ Babies crawling abouts! 

/salute

: victory:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

they did a test on Mythbusters to see if roaches could survive being underwater for 30 mins. they werent Dubias or Turkistans, probably just one of the domestic US roaches. but they are all much the same anyway, they resembled Turkistans a bit.

anyway, they submerged them, came back and tipped them out and they were all "dead". but they figured theyd leave them overnight to see if they had just gone into a hibernative state. they came back the next day to find all of them as alive as ever.

theyre near-on invincible!


----------

